# Plain text post gives error '... only allowed to post URLs'



## davidbund

When I try to post a simple, one-sentence, text-only reply -- with no links, 'www', web addresses, or anything like that -- the forum returns the error message '1. You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 30 posts or more.'

Please advise, as I am unable to reply to my own posts to thank those members who have helped me!


----------



## Cagey

You should use the "contact us" link in the blue bar at the bottom of the page to report the problem.  

I am also going to report this post (using the red triangle) in case a moderator who knows more than I about this is on duty and can help you.


----------



## jann

This is odd.  I wonder if you got a hidden text-less URL in there by accident. 

Have you tried again since?  You were evidently able to create this thread without any problems.  Try clearing your cache (instructions), restarting your browser, and attempting that "thanks" reply again.

PS.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jana337

If it happens again, could you please copy whatever is in the reply window and send it to me in a PM? PMs have no restrictions on links so it should work.


----------



## mkellogg

Also, check your computer for viruses.  There is a "virus" that tries to append links to the end of forum posts.


----------



## lablady

mkellogg said:


> Also, check your computer for viruses. There is a "virus" that tries to append links to the end of forum posts.


Hmm, I didn't know that.

Is there any symptom that we users who _can_ post URLs should watch for to make sure the link-appending "virus" isn't affecting our posts? Or are we able to rely on our anti-virus software?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lablady said:


> Hmm, I didn't know that.
> 
> Is there any symptom that we users who _can_ post URLs should watch for to make sure the link-appending "virus" isn't affecting our posts? Or are we able to rely on our anti-virus software?


Anti-virus softwares should work.
Were your computer infected by that kind of virus, you'd see a link to a commercial product at the bottom of each of your posts.



davidbund said:


> When I try to post a simple, one-sentence, text-only reply -- with no links, 'www', web addresses, or anything like that -- the forum returns the error message '1. You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 30 posts or more.'
> 
> Please advise, as I am unable to reply to my own posts to thank those members who have helped me!


Did you by any chance reply quoting a previous post containing a link?
If so, you technically tried to post a link..


----------



## davidbund

Thank you all for your helpful suggestions. I'm afraid that this issue may remain a mystery. This time, I was able to post my reply to my other topic without any problems. To answer the questions above: I tried more than one computer and browser; my anti-virus software was/is current; and the text came from Notepad, so there was no possibility of a 'hidden' link object captured by the clipboard. Thanks again. I'll report this issue via the 'Contact Us' link if it reoccurs.


----------

